# Where Can I buy Silkworm



## Burn (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been looking around but can't find any place to buy silkworms from. Where do you lot get them?


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Check these guy's out they sell them...! www.butterworms.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## Burn (Aug 1, 2009)

They've been sold out for a while :banghead:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

you after live ones only?


----------



## Burn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah just live ones. I want to have a go at breeding them.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

arm2010 said:


> Check these guy's out they sell them...! www.butterworms.co.uk :2thumb:


there back in stock next week


----------



## Pardalis (Oct 19, 2009)

try these guys www.silkwormstore.co.uk they do the eggs and chow, got my order next day : victory:.
They said silkworms will be available soon too.


----------

